# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Pse BJONDET bëjnë më shumë qef?

## kerkollogai0000

OK here's the story,

Une i kam floket light brown. Dhe e kam vene re qe shoket e shoqet me konsiderojne si te zgjuar dhe serioze. Une jam ajo qe te gjithe me vine per keshille ose ndihme. Bile disa dhe me kan thene - Cfare, ti ke shkuar ne ate club - e te tjera si keto. Nje dite vendosa te ndryshoji. Shkova tek hair salon dhe i thashe my hairstylist se kisha vendosur te behesha bjonde. Po pse tha ai a di ti qe Britney i ngjyrosi floket pikerisht ngjyren tende. E i thashe une por si mbajti me shume se 10 dite. Anyway, Keshtu filloi procesi i transformimit por kjo nuk ishte e gjitha. Pasi i ngjyrosa floket my hairstylist and I ram dakort qe te dukesha sa me origjinale duhej te beja tan treatment. Mos harro qe a tan body duhet te shkoji me nje fytytr te relaksuar. Pra kjo do te thoshte nje dite ne SPA. Pas nje massage, nje facial dhe body taning dicka mungonte. A e gjeni dot? SYTE BLU. Pra duhej dhe nje vrap tek doctori i syve per contact lenses. Duket qe i kish hyre nje rruge pa fund. Per kete ja vura faji bjondes qe shikoja ne pasqyre. Pas nje jave pune dhe $400 mangut isha gati ta vija ne prove bjonden. Ne club njerzit me flisnin me lirshem dhe pa reserva. Une nuk isha me the serious one. Njerzit prisnin qe une te mos i kuptoja se cfare flisnin por vetem tu qeshja dhe te aprovoja ate qe ata thoshin. Por vura re qe pikerisht kjo ishte arsyja qe ata me flisnin lirshem. Megjithate my brunet spirit felt traped in my blond body and I had to let it free. Now I'm back to my brunet self and loving it. Por kjo eksperience me ngriti pytjen PSE BJONDET BEJNE ME QEF?

----------


## Mina

Se pari: Perkthei fjalite anglisht ne shqip.
Se dyti: te keshilloj te largohesh nga mania e bjondllekut sepse per te realizuar ngjyrat e flokeve bjonde perdoret gjithmone oksigjenant 40 volum dhe floket e tu do te behen te ashper dhe pa jete.

----------


## malli

Une sjam bjonde , dhe nuk i pergjigjem dot kesaj pyetje, dhe sa per qef sjane ato vetem bjondet mendoj une .

----------


## Fiori

Vajza me pseudo te ngaterruar, mua si bjonde me dukesh ti  :buzeqeshje:  se kinezçe si ajo me lart vetem ato mendoj se dine te shkruajne dhe te lexojne.

Une kam provuar ti kem floket me ngjyra te ndryshme (jam brune natyrale dhe kam shkuar dhe pak me erret dhe bjonde) nje gje eshte e sigurt, ngjyra e flokeve nuk ndryshon personalitetin e njeriut, aq me teper kur kjo ngjyre eshte siperfaqsore (pra e lyer) jo origjinale. Po te jete origjinale edhe mund te kete ndonje lidhje me gjenet e "sjelljes".

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Une i kam lyer floket, bjonde, blu te erret me te zeze, te zeze, te zeze me tone te kuqe, ngjyre bakri, etj. etj. (nje here i bera me 2 ngjyra qe kur bashkoheshin benin nje te 3-te), dhe lekuren e kam lene te bardhe apo te nxire. Tani jam ne mes (as e nxire, as e bardhe fare sa isha). Dhe kurre nuk vura re qe te trajtohesha ndryshe... keshtu vi te konkluzioni im qe s'eshte ngjyra e flokeve ajo qe te ben me "fun" (me te qeshur, me te lirshme, etj.).

Me duket se ndryshimi i njgyres se flokeve ju ka bere JU te silleni ndryshe... dhe ne te njejten kohe, ke dhene nje tjeter mesazh njerezve (tjeter nga ai qe u jepje me perpara kur kishe flokun natyral) qe i ka bere ata te te flasin me shume. Disa njerez ndihen me mire ashtu, dhe bejne ndryshime ne trup sepse i duket sikur maskojne veten e tyre. Keshtu, lindin personalitetet qe duan ata te kene.

Natyrisht, po u sollet ndryshe, do i beje njerezit te sillen ndryshe me ju.

----------


## dea_t

them se e jotja eshte teresisht eksperience individuale pra s'ja vlen te pergjithesohet. sa per dijeni une jam shume bionde (madje origjinale) dhe kjo s'me ka penguar te jem e konsideruar si serioze, e afte per te kuptuar dhe keshilluar, shume e pergjegjshme. pra me pak fjale mua me ndjek i njejti opinion (i te treteve) ashtu si edhe ty, pavaresisht se floket e mia do te jene gjithmone bionde. keshtuqe te keshilloj te mos fshihesh kurre pas nje ngjyre flokesh. bota e brendshme e njeriut mund te evidentohet me me shume se nje ngjyre flokesh (te siguroj per kete). megjithate edhe ky eshte nje mendim teresisht personal dhe si i tille eshte eshe relativ natyrisht. pershendetje.

----------


## angel82

Une jam brune dhe me tipare te theksuara. Falenderoj Londren qe me ka dhene diellin me pakice dhe si e tille me duket vetja me bardhoshe qe me ben te ndjehem me simpatike me tiparet e mia brune.
Nuk mendoj se do ndryshoja tipin dhe stilin e jetes sime po te isha bjonde.
FALENDEROJ ZOTIN DHE PRINDERIT QE JAM BRUNE ORIGJINALE.
Pa ofenduar bjondet , por mendoj se origjinaliteti eshte baze e femrave te bukura.

----------


## BaMb0LiNa324

ca thot kjo ere? clidhje kane floket me personalitetin....bjeri goce se i bike mire.. e locka....hajde bye

----------


## Zonjusha

po clidhje  paskan floket me personalitetin e njeriut
une natyrale jam  si geshtenje pak sa e hapur . po i kam i kam pas edhe bjonde, edhe bjnde et erret me fije, edhe brune , po kjo sme na ndryshuar mua si njeri  as ne  mardhenie me shoqerine dhe me njerezit  edhe sido qe te jete ngjyra e flokut  tim une do mbetem e njejte gjithmone.

----------


## Egla-tina

BJONDET KUJTOJNE SE VEJNE ME SHUME QEF. POR NE TE VERTET ESHTE ME KOLLAJ TI FUSESH NE GRACK.KESHTU QE KALOJNE NE CETE ME PARTIZANET.

----------


## kerkollogai0000

Para se gjithash iu falenderoi per shkrimet, ishin interesante.

Nje gje me beri pershtypje nga shkrimet tuaja, ju thoni qe floket nuk te ndryshojne sjelljen. Une nuk thashe qe une ndryshova sjelljen, por te tjeret qe nuk me kishin pare brunet kishin sjellje tjeter ndaj meje.

----------


## LAKE_19

NJE FEMER I BEN FLOKET BJONDE SEPSE MENDON SE KESHTU MUND TE BEJ SHUM DJEM PER VETE, POR HARON SE DUKE KALUAR DORE PAS DORE  BEHET SI PUNA E POLIGONIT.

----------


## AngelGirl

hahahah kerkollogai0000 vallai e ke ber te forte.......
Rrusho qefin se ben bjondja me sh se brunja e ben ajo qe din ta beje...
edhe sbesoj se brunet jan me te zgjuara se bjondet dhe bjondet me te bukura se brunet...bukurin e ka cdo pal dhe seshte bukuria perjasht por njeriu nga brenda edhe marr per ofendim kur shajn bjondet sepse kam shm shoqe bjonde dhe njof goca shum intelektuale dhe jan bjonde sooo ec thjesht dicka qe thojn njerzit...
ska te bej nga ngjyra flokve por nga njeriu
Un per vete jam brune dhe kam shoqe bjonde qefin e te tj i bejme njesoj sic thash duhet te dish si ta besh.....
ciao xxxxxxxxx

----------


## La_Lune

ska rendesi brune bjonde 
te gjithe bejne qef

----------


## *Ema*

une jam ne ate gjendie qe nuk e mbaj mend se cfare ngjyre i kam origjinalisht floket. Dhe sa here qe kam nryshuar ngjyre nuk kam vene re asnje ndryshim ne vete. Jam aq serioze sa gjithemone dhe bej aq qejf sa gjithemone. 

Klishe si kjo per bjondet jane verte te dala mode...

----------


## roza

un nuk do te mund ti pergjigjesha kesaj pyetje me saktesi sepse jam brune dhe nuk i kom ly floket asnjeher (sepse me pelqen ngjyra ime) por per mendimin tim esht e pranueshme qe ndryshimet fizike te bejn te ndihesh dhe sillesh ndryshe perkohesisht...... por jo pergjithmone.

----------


## As^Dibrane

Une jam bjonde natyrale dhe nuk mund te them se vetem per kete argetohem, nuk mvaret karakteri i njeriut nga ngjyra e flokeve , eshte e vertet qe me pelqen te bej gjera qe ndoshta dhe nuk me kan hije per moshen, por une akoma ndjehem adoleshente dhe kjo nuk eshte per ate se jam bjonde, edhe brune po te isha une perseri kjo do te isha. 
E vetmja gje e mire qe me kan sjelle floket eshte se tani dij shume me shume humore, edhe ate te gjitha per bjondet, por une do ua tregoj ate qe me shume me pelqen: PSE KA KAQ SHUME HUMORE PER BJONDET..... QE TE QESHIN ZESHKANET.

----------


## Egla-tina

SEPSE BJONDET JANE MENDJE LEHTA.

----------


## Mona

kerkollogai....dhe une jam brune origjinale dhe tani qe i kam kthyer floket ne pak me bjonde sikur thua dhe ti sidomos cunat sikur e vejne re me shume kete ngjyre te flokeve tek femrat....dhe tani me therrasin ajo bjondja....

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> _Postuar më parë nga Egla-tina_ 
> *BJONDET KUJTOJNE SE VEJNE ME SHUME QEF. POR NE TE VERTET ESHTE ME KOLLAJ TI FUSESH NE GRACK.KESHTU QE KALOJNE NE CETE ME PARTIZANET.*


Per mendimin  tim nuk  eshte  ngjyra e  flokeve ajo  qe   cileson  personalitetin  e  njeriut qofte  kjo femer  ose  mashkull, une  jam brune  natyrale dhe  mund te  them  se kam   perdorur disa ngjyra per  floket e  mij dhe  me  ne  fund  u  ndala tek  ngjyra (bjonde)  preferoj kete  ngjyre  sepse  mendoj  se  dukem bukur,  por  kursesi nuk  mund  te  mendoj per ta  vlersuar  apo  percmuar dike nga  ngjyra e  flokut.  ( Biles  te  them  te  drejten me   duket  Budallallek)...........

----------

